# Hitachi Wj200 And Pm 935 T-s Carrier Frequency Setting?



## jds (Apr 24, 2015)

What are you gentlemen using for your carrier frequency setting on the Hitachi wj200?   I have a high pitched whine coming from my motor at all speeds.

JD


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 25, 2015)

I mostly programmed mine using Matt's suggested initial settings.  I have the same sound.
*F001  60.00
F002  2.00
A001  01
A002  01
B037  01
B031  10
B091  01*


----------



## mksj (Apr 25, 2015)

Probably some confusion between base frequency (of the motor) and carrier frequency of the VFD.

A001 is the frequency source and A002 is the command source. 
B083 is the carrier frequency of the VFD, when set too low, the motor will whine quite loud. Try 12 (kHz)
A059 is the carrier frequency of the VFD during DC braking, Try 8 (kHz)


----------



## jds (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response Smudgemo.  MKSJ, I will give B083 an adjustment,  I have looked at a variety of your posts and Mikes as I muddle through these two VFD setups


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 25, 2015)

Matt did the Hitachi VFD on my 935TS also... and yes it whines almost through the whole speed range (using the pot).

I am learning VFD's now, setting up the 1340GT... Next project is to go back through the 935 VFD install.  I built a box for the VFD and associated motor drive stuff for the lathe, when I am satisfied with it, will do the same for the mill.
Will watch this thread; and thx to all that reply!


----------



## jds (Apr 25, 2015)

John,
I didn't have Matt set my VFD up (maybe I should have!),  I am kinda winging it with the manual and what I can learn from this site.  I'll give MKJS's codes a shot in a bit.  I have my VFD boxes done, power ran, just need to work on control set ups for the mill and lathe.  I should have the lathe up and running soon... few days.
JD


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 25, 2015)

I changed my mill order from a 932 to a 935 at the last minute... asked Matt if he could send me a 935TV...
Matt said he did not have a 935TV, however he could put a VFD on a 935TS and send it to me.
The VFD is inside the main body, mounted to the inside surface of an access plate on the left side.  

When I am through with the lathe (and time allows), I plan to build a power/VFD box for the mill and mount it at the same place.


----------



## jds (Apr 26, 2015)

MKSJ, B083 set at 9.0 work great, took most of that whine out I think it was set at 2.5.
Thanks.
JD


----------



## stupoty (Apr 26, 2015)

I changed my vfd on my mill a while ago and the new ones carrier frequency was set much higher than the old one(didn't  know this at the time) so I changed the setting till it sounded less anoying which came out about the same as the old one had.

Maybe I had just got used to it  althoug generaly higer frequency sounds are more annoying / noticible 

Stuart


----------

